# Meta6 2010 - Steuersatz



## UncleCharles (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe einen Meta6 Rahmen von 2010 hier. Der hat ja ab Werk einen 1 1/8" Steuersatz drin. Mittlerweile ist aber dafür ja die Auswahl an Gabeln ein bisschen eingeschränkt. Da der Rahmen aber ab Werk vorsieht, dass man mit Einsätzen den Lenkwinkel anpassen kann (Aluminiumbuchse), dachte ich mir, dass man das vielleicht umbauen könnte, um da Tapered oder sogar 1,5" Steuersätze rein zu kriegen. Hat das jemand schon mal ausprobiert? Gibt es da Erfahrungen zu?

Mein Plan wäre, einfach statt der Lenkwinkelbuchse eine Buchse mit entsprechend vergrößerter Bohrung zu bauen, in die dann "große" Steuersätze passen. Klug oder nicht so klug?

Handwerkliches Geschick (außer bei Gabel/Dämpfereinstellorgien) ist vorhanden, ebenso haufenweise fortschrittliches Werkzeug (Drehbank ist bei sowas zum Beispiel recht nützlich, denk ich mir...)


----------

